# Model 3 disappearing NoA (w/ workaround)



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Been using navigate on autopilot for awhile, but today the whole thing was missing from my car - no button, no settings, completely vanished, as if I had an older version without NoA included. 

Called Tesla and apparently it’s a bug with sentry mode and a full USB drive (or something like that, they were vague). Workaround is to turn off sentry mode, unplug the USB drive, leave the car for awhile (they said 2 hours) so it goes to sleep, and supposedly that fixes it. Waiting for the 2 hours part at the moment. 

There’s a fix in the works she said, but in case anyone else encounters that, this post may save you a phone call. 

Cheers!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

From what I understand this bug impacts those who use Sentry 24/7 and the car never sleeps. 

If you have an “exclude at home” or similar selected then it gives the car a chance to go to sleep and reset itself.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> From what I understand this bug impacts those who use Sentry 24/7 and the car never sleeps.
> 
> If you have an "exclude at home" or similar selected then it gives the car a chance to go to sleep and reset itself.


That makes sense, except I've had exclude home turned on since the update that allows sentry mode to be enabled all the time. And confirmed that to make sure by checking the icon a few times when arriving home. 🤔


----------



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

Wish I'd been able to find this thread last night, before driving 300+ miles old-school (without even "dumb" cruise control). Not sure if it's related to a full USB drive or not, but afterward my dashcam was disabled. I was driving down a freeway in torrential rain and suddenly got "Cruise control not available" warning. No more cruise control, no autopilot, no lane visualizations, no nearby vehicle visualizations, and no speed limit signs. Oh, and the auto wipers weren't working despite being enabled and working up to that point. Thankfully manual and interval wiper settings were working and the car was still drivable.

Tried soft reboots, hard reboots, supercharging, and even swapping my USB drive (I keep a spare in the car just in case of filling up or corruption). Couldn't reach Tesla support last night because they were closed. Even slept in the car for several hours at a rest stop. Still not working in the morning.

Finally got through to them this morning and she told me to do the same thing as the OP.
1. Enable "Exclude at home" for Sentry Mode (I already had this set but hadn't been home for 8 days when it happened)
2. Disable Sentry Mode
3. Remove the USB drive
4. Lock the car and leave it alone for 15 minutes so it can go to sleep/reset.

She said leaving it to charge didn't count towards the 15 minutes. My plan was to supercharge and then move the car and leave it for another 15+ minutes. But 17 minutes into my SuperCharging session I got a notification that my charging was interrupted. When I checked on the car, the speed limit sign was back. And now NoA is back too, so it looks like I'm good to go finally. 



Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

This actually didn’t initially work for me, or at least it took ages. Tried leaving it in the driveway for a few hours but nothing. Finally left it overnight without charging and today when I got in it did some pretty crazy screen flashing / multiple reboots in a row and now finally I have NoA back. 

No more changing lanes manually like an animal for me.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Success, after driving for 8 hours without any cruise control found this thread pulled the USB drive, disabled sentry mode and left it overnight. This morning came back out everything's back to normal. I was charging though so that doesn't seem to be a factor. as the seems to be affecting more and more people there needs to be a email from Tesla to the community to get ahead of it


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Had this issue yesterday. The email with instructions didn't say if I could be charging or not. I did chat support, he didn't know either, said to try charging and if it didn't work, do it again without charging. I can confirm that this DID work while the car was charging. All features returned to normal today when I got in the car.


----------



## jwag (Jan 4, 2018)

These steps worked for me also.
Hopefully this bug is squashed in the next update.
Looks like 20.1 is rolling out now.


----------



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

jwag said:


> These steps worked for me also.
> Hopefully this bug is squashed in the next update.
> Looks like 20.1 is rolling out now.


I just noticed the loss of NoA, lane change with turn signal, and summon after getting 20.1. I thought the new software caused it but it could have been missing for a week or so before the update because I was only driving locally during that time and didn't utilize any FSD features. I also have home excluded and never have had a full USB so that doesn't seem to be the cause. I have pulled the USB and turned off Sentry but it hasn't come back yet. I'll see whether it returns over night. Ironically, my account details finally show my invoice for purchase of FSD from several months ago.


----------



## Allx (Jun 16, 2019)

This is really rough for those of us that don’t have a private garage and need to travel (this 2h without sentry isn’t easy to pull off). Did anyone manage to shorten this window somehow by forcing the car to sleep somehow ?


----------



## RKBA (Jul 15, 2018)

15 minutes was sufficient in my case. But that was only after I removed the USB device and disabled Sentry Mode. I was SuperCharging at the time.

So turn off Sentry Mode, remove the USB, get out of the car and lock it for at least 15 minutes.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allx (Jun 16, 2019)

@RKBA thanks for the tip. Good to know it works while charging.


----------



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

I turned off Sentry, removed the USB stick and let the car sit for most of yesterday and overnight and still no FSD features. Has anyone else on version 20.1 tried this restore method with success?


----------



## NoVa3 (Feb 13, 2018)

NoVa3 said:


> I turned off Sentry, removed the USB stick and let the car sit for most of yesterday and overnight and still no FSD features. Has anyone else on version 20.1 tried this restore method with success?


Just learned that my case may be unique. For some reason, despite having FSD, the system somehow reverted me to basic Autosteer. This explains why my attempts to correct the glitch were unsuccessful. Kristin, with Tesla support, was outstanding and was able to escalate this while I was on the phone and get it corrected for me. Just waiting for the restoration to push to the car within 48 hours.

So, if you have loss of FSD and the turn off Sentry trick does not restore it, make sure you have not been inadvertently downgraded.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone get this or know how to fix it


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you missing lane lines as well on the car graphic? Do you use Sentry Mode and if so is it always on with no exclusion areas?

Assuming yes to both, the fix is to unplug all USBs connected and let the car go to sleep for a few hours. Upon waking it, all functionality should be returned.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm


SoFlaModel3 said:


> Are you missing lane lines as well on the car graphic? Do you use Sentry Mode and if so is it always on with no exclusion areas?
> 
> Assuming yes to both, the fix is to unplug all USBs connected and let the car go to sleep for a few hours. Upon waking it, all functionality should be returned.


It was missing everything. I do use Sentry Mode, but have my home excluded. Wound up parking at home and it was working the next day. Was very frustrating driving home without even basic cruise control.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Known issue see this link:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-disappearing-noa-w-workaround.13114/#post-240312

@SoFlaModel3 there are a few threads already going on this issue can we put them into one thread?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

AugustaDriver said:


> Known issue see this link:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-disappearing-noa-w-workaround.13114/#post-240312
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 there are a few threads already going on this issue can we put them into one thread?


Done!


----------

